# No sound in Hiren's boot CD (MiniXP)



## aSILENTfire (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not sure where to put this so let me know if and where I should move it if need be.

I've had some serious remote attacker problems to I have been reduced to using MiniXP in Hiren's boot CD 15.1 without a hard drive to do anything on my laptop, I like it becuase everytime I boot its like a fresh install...

Anyways my problem is that I cannot get any sound in MiniXP (which is basically a stripped down XP used for diagnostics and such), and if I intall a sound driver it requires a restart and then I loose everything because everything is ran of RAM.

I can't find a sound card in device manager either, but there are plenty of unknown devices showing up.

I have a Gateway M685-E, if anyone thinks they could help but needs more info please reply and tell me what you need and I'll do my best.

I know this is kind of a longshot question as I don't know how common Hirens Boot CD is, but I would really appreciate any help I can get, THANKS!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

You have to add the drivers you need to the CD itself - in the HBCD\Drivers folder.
Obviously they will have to be the actual driver files themselves, not the driver installation packages. The drivers will then be loaded when MiniXP loads from the CD.

_Removed Link_

it's important to remember that MiniXP is purely for troubleshooting and diagnostic purposes and you don't need sound for that. MiniXP is not intended to replace a "proper" Windows installation with everything working.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hirens uses unauthorized/unlicensed MS software among others.

Because of this TSF will not support it and this thread is closed.


----------

